# prototype



## robert flynt (Oct 8, 2013)

Here are the two prototypes that I have been working on. They are not as they should be, pivot pin on the two bladed folder show, because they have been taken apart and put back together so many times.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 8, 2013)

I like the single blade. What kind of price would it be- lets say if someone provided the ivory and wanted 4. PM me


----------



## justturnin (Oct 9, 2013)

Those are great. Did you make 100% of the hardware? Really like the Damascus. Are those M3 scales or is it actually Damascus too?


----------



## Molokai (Oct 9, 2013)

Real gentlemans folders,
like it,
especially the one knife folder.


----------



## therichinc (Oct 9, 2013)

I like the single bladed one as well.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 9, 2013)

Robert - Those are both awesome. Te single blade is a clear winner for me as well. I think it's the uniqueness of the no bolster look that makes it stand out. Being all metal it has to have a nice solid feel to it as well. Amazing and inspiring,  When You start making them to sell I will be your first customer!
Scott


----------



## SENC (Oct 9, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Robert - Those are both awesome. Te single blade is a clear winner for me as well. I think it's the uniqueness of the no bolster look that makes it stand out. Being all metal it has to have a nice solid feel to it as well. Amazing and inspiring,  When You start making them to sell I will be your first customer!
> Scott



I'm hoping you'll be his 2nd! :blum2:


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 9, 2013)

justturnin said:


> Those are great. Did you make 100% of the hardware? Really like the Damascus. Are those M3 scales or is it actually Damascus too?


The double blade 100% mine. I milled 3/16" 416 S/S down to .040 for the handle material, making the frame one piece. The handle material is mamoth ivory. The single blade folder is solid damascus that was purchased as a billets from two diffrent makers. The pins are 3/32" nickle silver I buy in 12" lengths.


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks for the good feed back ya'll. I displayed these prototypes at the Miss. Pecan Festival and the little damascus mid lock got the most attention there also. I'll let everyone know when I'm able to get back to them. Right now I've got to get few orders completed and my fixed blade stock, bread and butter, is down very low of useing knives and hunting season starts real soon.
Oh by the way Mike beat everyone to the draw, he will be first in line!


----------

